# pacu had big teeth at petsmart



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

i bought a 3 inched pacu at the store. and he had these huge white teeth that u can easily see....







and now.. i cant see any teeth or if i can i look really hard and there jus real small... what happened??? im so confused









thanks


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

and also.. how big.. like how mnay inches could it be in a 30g tank b4 i have 2 move it or something... jw


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

hmm.. Well. I bought 1inch pacus to 105g tank and after 1 year they were 35-40cm. Now they are in 265g tank...


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

They grow freaking fast!


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

damn. haha. well mins is in a 30. then a 45g tanks. but idk.. my reds will solve the problem later.. but what about the teeth?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

what have you been feeding it? maybe they worn down or broke


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

maybe the lfs put a pair of dentures in the pacu mouth so someone would buy it, then took them out while bagging the fish







j/k did it chew up driftwood or anything????? pics?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Why can you see the teeth of piranha's sometimes, and sometimes you can't?
Maybe Pacu also replace their teeth? I don't know.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

OfaRevolution31 said:


> damn. haha. well mins is in a 30. then a 45g tanks. but idk.. my reds will solve the problem later.. but what about the teeth?
> [snapback]1110406[/snapback]​


haha. idk. hahaha well...idk mebe you should haha think before buying fish... w.e ahah, you suck at fish keeping.


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

hyphen said:


> OfaRevolution31 said:
> 
> 
> > damn. haha. well mins is in a 30. then a 45g tanks. but idk.. my reds will solve the problem later.. but what about the teeth?
> ...


Sorry to say but I'm feeling same way than hyphen


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Or mayby just too young to take care of living pets.. I don't know but sounds awful how you care and thinking of your fish.

And you would say now hahaha... lol. ...omg


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I agree with above. The purpose of this site is to give people good information about how they can take proper care for their fish. But this guy isn't a responsible fishkeeper and really doesn't care for the welbeing of his fish


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Pyri said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > OfaRevolution31 said:
> ...


yeah so am i, but im afraid that its not just us 3 who thinks so, its the hole god damn site. this punk is making stupid threads in the lounge, purpousfully being a horrible fish keeper, and just plain up and straight doeznt no jack bout fish. hell he asked if he could keep a pacu in a 30 and we all told him they get huge, and the next day he goez out and buys it anyway. dont put him with your reds, put him where he could ackually be enjoyed in somewhere elses home. and while your at it do that with every other fish u have. it makes me wonder how u got into fish







pacu are way too cool to risk with reds, cuz it wont work. i tryed it as a noob but i was doing it because of an experiment persay, ur doing it cuz u wanna see a fish get eaten.

well anyway pacu have huge teeth, but they have even bigger lips, so there covering up. IMO a full grown pacu is a much formadible enemy then a full grown red. someday when i have the tank i wanna have like a pacu shoal.

BTW: this kid should be banned, straight up and simple


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

pacu are piscivores and their teeth are shaped best for gnashing, not tearing (piranhas).


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Tibs said:


> yeah so am i, but im afraid that its not just us 3 who thinks so, its the hole god damn site. this punk is making stupid threads in the lounge, purpousfully being a horrible fish keeper, and just plain up and straight doeznt no jack bout fish. hell he asked if he could keep a pacu in a 30 and we all told him they get huge, and the next day he goez out and buys it anyway. dont put him with your reds, put him where he could ackually be enjoyed in somewhere elses home. and while your at it do that with every other fish u have. it makes me wonder how u got into fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, before you start pointing fingers at others, I, and many with me, can clearly remember how you treated your fish, and how you ignored our advice. And didn't you keep a pacu with reds, in a small and tall tank? And that's just one tank that housed fish way too large for that tank, and I'm not even starting about the overcrowding or your attitude about the well-being of your fish.
Maybe things have gotten better since then, but you were just as lousy and careless a fish keeper as the thread starter. And to be honest with you, the conditions are still far from perfect, so better look in the mirror first before you start judging others.



Tibs said:


> BTW: this kid should be banned, straight up and simple
> [snapback]1111387[/snapback]​


I think we have a whole team of people who make those decisions... Please mind your own business.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Well, before you start pointing fingers at others, I, and many with me, can clearly remember how you treated your fish, and how you ignored our advice. And didn't you keep a pacu with reds, in a small and tall tank? And that's just one tank that housed fish way too large for that tank, and I'm not even starting about the overcrowding or your attitude about the well-being of your fish.
> Maybe things have gotten better since then, but you were just as lousy and careless a fish keeper as the thread starter. And to be honest with you, the conditions are still far from perfect, so better look in the mirror first before you start judging others.


yes i did keep a pacu with 4 reds in the same size tank as hes planing (a horrible tank size) the 45 High, 36x12.5x24. i only got it cuz it was free. BUT hes doing it purely cuz he wants to see it get eaten, i didnt know any better, i wasnt on the site til after i had all them, and i was doing to see what would happen. yes i was inorant and arrogent just a few months ago, and i officailly apoligize to all of the members who had to put up with me, esp. u hyphen. BUT i in no way had all these gay pointless posts in the lounge, nor did i start 3 posts about the same thing, NOR did i blatently just ignore your guyes info at all, which he all did.yes my current 20L is overstocked, but i do not only a 10% water change every other day, but i care for my fish.

and yes, it is my business as a member to see say who should and shouldnt be banned, and i am definatly not the only one who thinks this. i know you prolly wont listen to me, but i thought i would say it anyway


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah well i dont kno wat to say.. but im not doing it on purpose i jus dont kno wat 2 do wit the pacu when he gets larger.. sorry


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

OfaRevolution31 said:


> yeah well i dont kno wat to say.. but im not doing it on purpose i jus dont kno wat 2 do wit the pacu when he gets larger.. sorry
> [snapback]1111813[/snapback]​


sell him, give him away, theyll be someone who wants him. my pacu was eaten at like 3.5" and they grow rideculusly fast, start looking for a new owner NOW


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

no i cant do that. i will keep him and when he gets bigger he will go in my 45g tank and i will see what happens. lol


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

OfaRevolution31 said:


> no i cant do that. i will keep him and when he gets bigger he will go in my 45g tank and i will see what happens. lol
> [snapback]1112860[/snapback]​


So what your saying is that instead of giving the Pacu to a fish store or some who would take care of it, you would rather have it suffer a slow and painful death for your amusement?
WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

get atleast a 100..jeez


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Susp3nc3 said:


> get atleast a 100..jeez
> [snapback]1112950[/snapback]​


I could see where a 100g would fit a 2'+ pacu just fine......


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> Susp3nc3 said:
> 
> 
> > get atleast a 100..jeez
> ...


better than a 30 or 45  if it were me.. i would get a 240  cause any more it would break my floor lol


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

btw about the teeth...the pacu coulda had lip damage therefore exposing the teeth more, and now that it has healed the teeth are no longer very visible. Has happened to my piranhas a couple times


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> OfaRevolution31 said:
> 
> 
> > no i cant do that. i will keep him and when he gets bigger he will go in my 45g tank and i will see what happens. lol
> ...





Susp3nc3 said:


> btw about the teeth...the pacu coulda had lip damage therefore exposing the teeth more, and now that it has healed the teeth are no longer very visible. Has happened to my piranhas a couple times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What exactly is the difference with using a live feeder goldfish or a feeder pacu?







Don't get me wrong, I'm against using live feeder fish regarding the specie. But it is hypocrite to make a difference between fish people like and can identify themselves with and a common feeder goldfish


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

jan said:


> *DaisyDarko* said:
> 
> 
> > OfaRevolution31 said:
> ...


The difference is feeder fish are alot smaller, One or two bites and they're gone.
It seems like he is waiting until the pacu get's a considerable size, and with the way Pacu grow, it will be alot bigger than the P's.. Meaning more bites.
It's possible for the Pacu to stay in there for a while.
But, I'm sorry, I think it really sucks that this poor fish is going to be slowly tortured until death. Unless of course he starves the P's. And that sucks even more.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

You are right about that, but the pacu is still pretty small and we don't know how big his piranha's are







But I certainly agree with you about the use of large feeders in relation to the size of the predatory fish.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

OfaRevolution31 said:


> no i cant do that. i will keep him and when he gets bigger he will go in my 45g tank and i will see what happens. lol
> [snapback]1112860[/snapback]​


wow......u just proved yourself 10x more of a dumbfuck then i thought u were


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

My pacus are now 265g tank. And I wouldn't get any smaller tanks to them.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Tibs said:


> OfaRevolution31 said:
> 
> 
> > no i cant do that. i will keep him and when he gets bigger he will go in my 45g tank and i will see what happens. lol
> ...


hopefully, just hopefully, you'll be able to look at your previous posts and call yourself what you just called him.


----------

